# Another recruit!



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

First things first, all ribbing welcomed :lol:

Im sitting here recording my weights so figured I may aswell make it public! So I've enlisted the help of @dutch_scott with a goal of putting some size on me and getting my bodyfat to a respectable level.. Pretty generic goal really!

Have been training for 4 years, i'd say seriously training wise but diets never been properly on point, hence the way I look!

Scott's been spot on thus far.. Very no bullsh*t approach tells you what you need to do and all you have to do is follow, suits me down to the ground really!

Pictures - not yet, when I see some improvements I will do some before and progress pics.. Not happy with myself yet!

Anyway starting stats are -

Height - 5ft5 (apparently he can't make me grow upwards - he's sacked :lol: )

Weight -78kg

Age - 23

Years trained - 4 years

Measurements of : arms, chest, waist above navel, quads mid thigh. All cold

Arms - 15in (tensed) 13.5 hanging

Chest- 40in

Waist above naval - 34.5in

Quads -21.5in

Which sort of highlights my need for some size...

Started the diet Saturday, all I can say is no wonder I'm fcuking small if this is the amount you need to eat :lol:

Very pleasantly surprised with how easy it is to actually follow though, it's not the full time job I was expecting..

Trained chest tonight, I'll add that info in a bit


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Daaammn......your short 

In like flynn mate, where bouts you from?? Even if yiur not putting them up be sure to do before and after pics for yourself!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Right so chest

2x 10,

Flat db press 35kg db's

Flat bb press 80kg

decline bb 80kg

Dips bw+15kg

Incline db press 27.5kg

It did the job :lol:

Feel sick as you like, currently sat gagging over my meal trying to get it down!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Daaammn......your short
> 
> In like flynn mate, where bouts you from?? Even if yiur not putting them up be sure to do before and after pics for yourself!!


Thanks..Haha, I've seen your height on here, so hush! 

I've got some before pics mate, but do not like what I see.. When I've got some pics I'm happy with, I'll put the before and afters up!

From Essex mate, Romford to be precise!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

5ft5?? Blimey!! That is short! Goodnluck


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome, have fun mate 

I have eaten everything today and have room for more first time ever!!!

I wont say you will get used to it buts its eye opening


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your not very orange for an Essex lad?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I should possibly add, Scott's also given me some stuff to balance my back out.

I have scoliosis (my excuse for being a short ****)

Luckily it's not really too noticeable and doesn't affect me much, but still use it as an excuse :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed..good luck with your goals mate.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Your not very orange for an Essex lad?


The whiteness is me hitting out against the stereotypical essex type!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes!! I'm not the shortest now! Oh and good luck bud


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Endomorphs unite


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to the team mate good luck


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Yes!! I'm not the shortest now! Oh and good luck bud


F U C K that's the only thing we could rib liam about!!

Not all bad being 5"5 ditz every pound of muscle will look like 5!!


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Good Luck mate.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Thanks..Haha, I've seen your height on here, so hush!
> 
> I've got some before pics mate, but do not like what I see.. When I've got some pics I'm happy with, I'll put the before and afters up!
> 
> From Essex mate, Romford to be precise!


Yea they are good for personal motivation, best of luck mate get following orders!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Not all bad being 5"5 ditz every pound of muscle will look like 5!!


Nice!, I'll add that one to my scoliosis excuse


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Nice!, I'll add that one to my scoliosis excuse


I've always said id rather be really short or really tall hate being Mr average its boring! How many workouts you completed so far, first one today??


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Good point, I just keep telling myself i'd probably be moaning whatever height/shape/weight etc I am.. So change the things ya can and accept the things ya can't!

Yeah first one tonight following scotts plan. In and out in half hour (which is handy, more time to eat) and very focused.. Never managed to make myself feel sick training chest before!

Can only assume its because we kept the pace going with not a lot of rest between sets..

Regardless I'm very impressed!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Perfect, may take a week or two to get used to new styles etc just keep progressing and you'll do well!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck mate listen to Scott and changes will happen.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What is your routine like? Are you following a split routine? How many days per week?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I already feel different tbh.

You'd really think the drastic jump in cals would make me feel bloated and fat.. But strangely it's not!

Doing 5 day a week, all body parts seperate chest mon legs tues etc etc.

Think Scott's changing it half way through or at some point though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

all short sessions?

Like how scott fits diet/training around what you eat and the time you can do stuff very easy to follow. A well thought out plan is an easy plan to keep too.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah fairly short! I have no objections as such to being in the gym for an hour or 2 if you know what I mean, just happily doing whats needed

Diet I've got sussed tbh, cooked Sunday ,monday and Tuesday's meals for at work on Sunday, tonight I'll do another 3 days worth.. Easy!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ditz said:


> First things first, all ribbing welcomed :lol:
> 
> Im sitting here recording my weights so figured I may aswell make it public! So I've enlisted the help of @dutch_scott with a goal of putting some size on me and getting my bodyfat to a respectable level.. Pretty generic goal really!
> 
> ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ditz as you live in Romford do you go to Ab Salute gym mate ???? i loved it there when i was working down your way X


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

What time do you call this??????

Been waiting for you to add to this :lol:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Ditz as you live in Romford do you go to Ab Salute gym mate ???? i loved it there when i was working down your way X


Yes I do mate!

It's good in there, cheap too!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like you've already got a good base to build from, I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on. Are you a natty? If so, try not to do too well, it depresses me seeing everyone racing ahead of me! Lol

P.S.

I read in a medical journal, that one study showed the average penis size of men under 5'8" is 9 inches. The average size for men over 5'8" is "on their heads". Obviously as I'm not a doctor I have no opinion on this, just reporting the facts!

Monkey skeleton 5'7"


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ditz said:


> Yes I do mate!
> 
> It's good in there, cheap too!


cool mate , good luck bro hope you achieve what you set out to achieve..

yes i liked that gym a lot was perfect for me !!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the A team!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> cool mate , good luck bro hope you achieve what you set out to achieve..
> 
> yes i liked that gym a lot was perfect for me !!


Ta mate, much appreciated.. Have to let me know if you're ever back down here


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

@Monkey skeleton

I wouldn't say I've got too good a base, wonky spine and etc.. If that makes you feel any better :lol:

Natty at the moment, will be doing a cycle in jan.

I did a test cycle this year, but was wasted tbh, poor diet. Gained some strength (and experience) which hasn't left me though, so not all bad!

@RACK

thanks mate. Half the success of the rest of the team will do me!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> You'll do well mate


Thanks mate! 

quick one.. Non training days do I still have the pre and post shakes?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

So yesterday was a sports massage, complimented on my rediculously tight front delts :lol:

tonight was meant to be legs.. Swapped around tonight for training partner so trained back.

2x10

Wide chins - bodyweight, will add weight next week

Narrow pull ups - same story

Pull overs 35kg db

Bent over rows - 80kg

Few other bits and peices including spine rehab stuff.

Struggled to get the last meal down again.. Soldiered on though 

One more small meal pre bed

So far, so good 

Having some agro with one side of my lower back pumping up thanks to my Irish spine.. But i have faith Scott can sort that with some excercises and what not


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Small note, one of my morning meals involves 100g of oats, which cooked up as porridge has been a nightmare to get down..

I've just discovered powdered oats and a shaker... P1ss easy, could do 200g now lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, so smashed down another 280,0000,0000 calories today (rough estimation) feel very bloated and fat, But thought I ought to do a progress pic and quite surprised myself

Don't look good I know, but if I had the balls to put the starting pics up you'd kinda see my point :lol:

Only been a week, if it carries on this way I'll be a happy boy!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck mate. You might want to get contact lenses tho!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Good luck mate. You might want to get contact lenses tho!


Ha, they aren't a good look.

Ta mate


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ditz said:


> Thanks..Haha, I've seen your height on here, so hush!
> 
> I've got some before pics mate, but do not like what I see.. When I've got some pics I'm happy with, I'll put the before and afters up!
> 
> From Essex mate, Romford to be precise!


from southend mate, where do you train? Happy to meet up for a session in the future and report back to scott!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Definitely mate!, I train at absalute at basically the opposite end of the a127 to southend.. But only takes 20 mins or so to Southend so don't mind coming there.

What gym you in?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good mate you got size wicked mass to work with.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Looking good mate you got size wicked mass to work with.


Thanks mate! Sometimes I feel like I've got a bit of mass, but when I did the measurements for Scott it sort of knocked me back to earth :lol:

I think any muscle on my frame will make me look big due to being a borderline dwarf lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ditz said:


> Thanks mate! Sometimes I feel like I've got a bit of mass, but when I did the measurements for Scott it sort of knocked me back to earth :lol:
> 
> I think any muscle on my frame will make me look big due to being a borderline dwarf lol


You can see you got a lot of muscle mate when your cut you might be shocked then. You on a lean bulk ATM?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ditz did u have the opp for ur condition? My sis did and grew 1.5 inches. dont think shed ever train though. good luck


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, he said get some weight on me and give my metabolism a kick in the ar*e

That pic is about the leanest I've ever been never been any lower than that bf% wise... So expecting a challenge when that stage comes!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

klint37 said:


> Ditz did u have the opp for ur condition? My sis did and grew 1.5 inches. dont think shed ever train though. good luck


No mate I was offered it but turned it down when I was young for that very reason, i've always been fairly physical/lifting things and etc and I'd never feel right about putting any load on myself knowing my spine had been cut about.

I had the curve monitored yearly and it's never worsened so was decided to leave it there.

To be honest with a top on you'd never know, it gives me some agro with things like one of my shoulders and lat insertions is slightly higher than the other and one side of my body works harder than the other on certain things, but that's what I've asked Scott to help me balance out.. He had the same thing from young also.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

well i understand how hard it can be she wore a braise for a long time before hand and even went back for more opps to shave shoulder blades down brake ribs ect. so shes all good now with out the issues on inturnal organs that can arrise. lol.the fights i used to have to stop kids from being hurtful. thinking now iam glad i did. she is my closet family member and am so proud of all she had to go through. wish you well. peace


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like she had it pretty bad mate.

Apparently it is actually more common in women (from birth that is, not when it's been brought on yourself from a young age.. There's a name for both but can't remember them)

I'm just a lucky fcuk to get it as a male :lol:

But like I say I hear stories like that and it makes me well pleased with how symmetrical I've managed to actually get myself.

Glad she's sorted now anyway mate


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ditz said:


> Definitely mate!, I train at absalute at basically the opposite end of the a127 to southend.. But only takes 20 mins or so to Southend so don't mind coming there.
> 
> What gym you in?


train at evolution in leigh mate, happy to come down your gym - either way is good for me. Will be using scott in the new year.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> train at evolution in leigh mate, happy to come down your gym - either way is good for me. Will be using scott in the new year.


Ok mate, we will sort something out for then! Flip a coin as to which gym lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Ok, so smashed down another 280,0000,0000 calories today (rough estimation) feel very bloated and fat, But thought I ought to do a progress pic and quite surprised myself
> 
> Don't look good I know, but if I had the balls to put the starting pics up you'd kinda see my point :lol:
> 
> ...


Keep those starting pics youll be proud of them soon enough lol! Looking good already, like I said every inch you pack on will have a dramatic impact due to your dwarfism


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Keep those starting pics youll be proud of them soon enough lol! Looking good already, like I said every inch you pack on will have a dramatic impact due to your dwarfism


Haha, thanks mate, I'm hoping so!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, chest again tonight. Matched last weeks weights - difference being today everything flew up.. Felt very easy.

More weight next week.

I've been guilty in the past of feeling strong piling weight on then stalling at 5/6 reps, so trying to attack it properly this time.

So yeah, all in all I'm well pleased so far.

Strength appears to be increasing, can't wait for jan cycle


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it's hard to judge the right weight for reps something u get than hang of after a few weeks.

Cycle will be fun :devil2:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Shoulders tonight

Behind neck press - 60kg (up from last week - press is not overly difficult but really aggravates my shoulder and can only go down to head height or just below without pain.. But hey ho)

Db press - 32.5kg db's - 35's next week

Front raises and laterals 10kg db's

Feeling good at the moment, feel leaner by the day (which is a real strange feeling considering I'm struggling like fcuk getting the last few meals down)

Interested to see weight on the weekend


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I think it's hard to judge the right weight for reps something u get than hang of after a few weeks.
> 
> Cycle will be fun :devil2:


It is tricky, I purposely went with weights I knew i'd get 10 out of... But where there's only 2 sets it's annoying knowing you've not pushed it.

Pretty much got it sussed now though so the real work starts!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Shoulders tonight
> 
> Behind neck press - 60kg (up from last week - press is not overly difficult but really aggravates my shoulder and can only go down to head height or just below without pain.. But hey ho)
> 
> ...


With behind neck press thats all I go to mate just behind head (back of tri's just below parrallel) and find it works just fine any lower and gives my shoulder's hell. Best off sussing your weights out and getting used to the workouts then you can keep hitting PB's for a long time, just smash those rep's next week!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

As BA says don't go too low on behind neck press as you'll put a lot of unwanted strain on your rotator cuff.

Keep at it pal, if you are feeling leaner but getting stronger then its a win win situation!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers boys. Yeah it does feel that way the stress on the rc..

My shoulders have always been a bit fragile though. Which is sh*t really considering my front delts I'd say size to strength are my strongest body part.

Always the way :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ditz said:


> Ok mate, we will sort something out for then! Flip a coin as to which gym lol


sorry for not getting back sooner, can you make next saturday morning?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> sorry for not getting back sooner, can you make next saturday morning?


Thats alright mate, no can do next saturday  I work 2 Saturdays on one off, tommorows my one off so the following two ill be working!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Legs - dogsh*t

Every workout it seems pumps the crap out of one side erector spinae.

Swapped squats for single leg leg press and a few other bits, but still painfull and making the left side grow.

Looking im Gonna have to run crying to @dutch_scott again to try and find a way to work legs without using those particular muscles.

Very very very annoying, got quite respectable leg strength that I can't use


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

no problems on meeting up mate, sort something for early new year. Shame about legs mate hopefully scott can help you.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes mate definitely!

Yeah it's effing annoying lol... Could be worse, but still.

Might see if I can find a chiro half clued up on it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hope you get that problem sorted mate. how you finding everything in general?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ditz said:


> Yes mate definitely!
> 
> Yeah it's effing annoying lol... Could be worse, but still.
> 
> Might see if I can find a chiro half clued up on it


aiming to get some acupuncture on my shoulder soon, tried everything else.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> aiming to get some acupuncture on my shoulder soon, tried everything else.


I have two very goodacupuncturists by me one (some nutty chinese women who cant speak english and one normal more western style) I find it a great treatment for short term help, but thats it. Have to keep getting top ups really. good stress reliever as well.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hope you get that problem sorted mate. how you finding everything in general?


Easy mate, diets pretty easy now I've adjusted to the amount of food.. Weights levelled off for the last 2 weeks at 80kg aswell so probably need more soon :lol:

Trainings good, just as strong as I was on my last cycle, so all in all going well.

Other than the whole back issue of course.



Dagman72 said:


> aiming to get some acupuncture on my shoulder soon, tried everything else.


What exactly is up with your shoulder mate? I've had issues with mine in the past.. Physios always sorted it though touch wood


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> How's it been?


Good mate!

Strength is climbing amazingly, feel so consistent.. Which I reckon is to do with the consistency of my diet now.

My backs still giving me agro, any of the squat/dl movements still pump the strong side so legs have not been pushed like the rest of my body 

But we knew that would be a problem.

Other than that, all good!

Few updates/workouts to go in here which I'll add tonight


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Found this which I was reasonably pleased with

End of 2011 vs end of 2012


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Diet update sent mate


I completely forgot about this ill have to get updating lol.

Yep got it thanks mate.. prepping as we speak lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> How's it going dude?


Good mate! Big update coming at lunch!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

So!

Lack of updates have been basically down to eating, training, sleeping working lol. Training is going ridiculously well, in the right mindset for it and my diet is seeming to be keeping my persistant, where as before i'd have strong and weak days all the time.

Since the last update cycle has started, which is all test with dbol kicker for 6wks.. So when the effects of that start rolling in it will be on!

Weights wise.. Before starting with Scott chest press db's were sat around 32.5's for 10.. Now getting an easy ish 40's for 10

Shoulder press db's were also around 30's.. Currently 37.5 for 10

Chins I can now get 10 with 5kg added, up from failing around 8ish bodyweight at times

Legs is still suffering a bit due to dodgey back.. With altering form and all the corrective stuff I'm doing I'm back up to squatting about 100kg which tbh feels quite light, but that's with no back pain at all so quite an achievement there.

All in all going well.. With proper diet now and gear I'm thinking this year will be big things. As far as cycle goes, quite fancy some mtren as a pwo treat so to speak, yet to

Speak to Scott about that though...

Training back tonight.. In the mood!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your doing good ditz. Good job. Consistency has been key for me. It can be hard with work and other commitments for everyone but you see the benefits following everything to a T.

Hopefully see you at the next TA meet?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks boys!!

Yeah mate it's going great at the moment, it's all about the mindset makes following everything easy!!

Yeah I'll be at the next one mate, Scott mentioned it being London, so if that's the case easy for me..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Up our end in Feb I think mate then down in bristol March time. All TBC though !

Come on loads strength wise, muscle will follow keep it going


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Has he paid @dutch_scott


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

lxm said:


> Has he paid @dutch_scott


Who are u Scott's bailiff lol?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Who are u Scott's bailiff lol?


One of Scotts "muscle worshippers"


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> One of Scotts "muscle worshippers"


Ahhh I've heard about them

*cowers*


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha

Will fire u a email over a bit later mate


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Oi u!
> 
> U may have had some great results but not so great I can't get an update on time!
> 
> * goes off to get the alpha paddle*


Hahaha consider alpha printed in my ar*e from said paddle lol.

Will email now


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

My yearly update lol.

On top of everything thank fcuk!

Training good, weights all increasing (especially back, feeling very strong on this - no idea why)

Just managed 2 sets of 42.5kg db chest press up from 40s so happy there

2 sets of dips with 2 10kg chains round neck

And the usual other bits and peices, great workout! Started mtren pwo and it's helping massively, pump is rediculous in whichever muscle you use it.. Can't rate it highly enough.

As for looks.. Bit of a watery sloppy mess tbh, and feel like im getting smaller the bigger I get - poxy mind games :lol:

Aware it's a process, and trust @dutch_scotts plan!

Update pic of said mess.. Bring on lean summertime pics!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Well legs went well today lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

They split because they are not lifting/sport/gym shorts ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Packing the size on bud Gj.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

lxm said:


> They split because they are not lifting/sport/gym shorts ?


Could be that :lol:

Been squatting a fair few years though and this is a new one on me, maybe my glutes have only just decided to grow lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Packing the size on bud Gj.


Thanks mate feels like its going good!

Just keep visualising being lean!!! Getting new orders this weekend too for the coming week so looking forward to that


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Oooook, massive chest workout tonight - 1ml of mtren ds in each tri (love this stuff), up to 45kg db's x 10 for 2 sets

Starting to feel rediculously strong (for me, chest always been weak, there was a time I could shoulder press more than chest press :lol: )

All other lifts up a few kg's too

Weighing in at 195lb now - weights starting to fly on me, and if you squint a bit and hire a lighting professional you can just about make out some abs still.

Sat looking at how massive my tri's look full of mtren lol...

Really getting in to this cycle now


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Also going to have a re measure up at the weekend.

Bi's up to 16.5inch from 15 when started with Scott.

Sh*t the bed lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Told u mate!!
> 
> Your flying
> 
> ...


  thanks mate..

Beast mode, let's go!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Update sh1t break


I keep forgetting to update this :lol:

Will do tonight after training!

Did u get my update email resend mate?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Going great mate, your getting bigger and stronger.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes mate keep forgetting to update.. Scott's working me so hard I hurt too much to type :lol:

It is going very well, symmetry in upper back is best its ever been too

Hopefully get some more pics saturday


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Update u super strong mule so we can abuse u
> 
> Email coming off my old one as new one won't connect remotely not a clue why!


Haha I will be a super strong mule soon mate fcuking determined!!!

Nice one mate that's no prob - technology is evil!! Update coming in about 50 mins


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok.....

So as Scott says my strength is coming along nicely - mule may be exaggerating slightly given himself and some of his other clients are fcuking beasts :lol: @Bad Alan and @liam0810 to name a few..

But anyway, things are coming along nicely, Scott's changed a few things one of which being my grip on pressing movements a bit narrower - suits my body type better.

Had a play with this last night on chest and worked up to a 125x3 and 140x1 on flat bench (which has always been my nemesis)

Totally shocked myself with a 190kg squat with the boys this weekend - had no idea I had that in me.. Want more now :lol:

Spoke to Scott regarding the things I was concerned about one of which bein the bodyfat I seem to hold around my chest area, but he's confident all will be corrected in the cutting phase

And the fact that I started at a bodyweight of 78kg - 12st 2

And I'm now at 14st 4 at if anything slightly less bf% - I'd say something was working..

Basically - game on 

This picture does nothing for my height issues, so you can all fcuk off with them comments :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your doing good mate! ;D See you at next meet


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> your doing good mate! ;D See you at next meet


Thanks mate.. Yes should be a good one looking forward to it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Why are you kneeling down in that photo?! 

You're a strong lad pal so keep going!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Why are you kneeling down in that photo?!
> 
> You're a strong lad pal so keep going!


P1ss taking wide fcuk :lol:

Thanks mate will do, this time next year and all that


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ditz said:


> Ok.....
> 
> So as Scott says my strength is coming along nicely - mule may be exaggerating slightly given himself and some of his other clients are fcuking beasts :lol: @Bad Alan and @liam0810 to name a few..
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, had to laugh at the queer on the right in the photo though.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you referring to me or the bloke sitting down lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes mate  proper motivated now for another 6mth of change!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i need another 2 stone scott you gna put me in the krispy kreme diet? plz


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bit of a side note - Scott gets continually questioned on here and when his clients stick up for him it's seen as ar*e licking etc but...

To be fair to the bloke, he told me before I even signed up that I would gain this sort of weight and minimal fat gain and possibly even a drop,

So I've followed what he's told me and it's happened..

Hence the support!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Learnt something else tonight...

Muscle cramp in your abs almost definitely sh1ts all over child birth in terms of pain!!!!

So tomorrow I'll mainly be downing taurine :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats you're ab routine atm ?

I used to get this and could never train abs properly till Scott showed me how to warm them up properly !


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Whats you're ab routine atm ?
> 
> I used to get this and could never train abs properly till Scott showed me how to warm them up properly !


Mate I wasn't even training them this time :lol:

Literally just bent down, I do also get it EVERY time I attempt to train abs though, and what you're saying makes sense they probably weren't warmed up enough.

My new training plan is winging its way over to me tonight so unsure of ab routine yet, hopefully it will stop it happening!!

Fcuk it hurts!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Nearrrly 17.. It never gets boring watching these numbers go up


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought I'd try mtren in calfs today....

So if somebody would kindly remove the post box from my a*se, id be ever so grateful.. As that's apparently how I'm walking


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok did chest and delts tonight, first of a new plan!

Confession time - training partner wanted to do 1rm's on flat bench, so did that before starting the actual workout.

Shocked would be an understatement, managed 160kg!!!

Last time I did 1rm it was 140 with a spot, strength is shooting up rediculous!!!

Although a deviation, it did me some good in that it was an enormous ego boost and absolutely smashed the workout afterwards!

Could not be any happier at this point 

Starting to have the odd spot pop up here and there on my back, as long as that doesn't get carried away, I'm a happy boy!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Double post!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

160kg is a big lift pal! As Scott has pointed out you've gained so well already so stick at it!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

what are limits?

Seriously though.. I know it shouldn't really matter but bench has always been such a nemesis of mine, and always fcuked with my head a bit and made me feel weak.. The fact that things are moving forward gives such a boost..

Hardest part of getting where u want to be I'm learning is dealing with your own mind!!

Fully intend to smash it mate


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> 160kg is a big lift pal! As Scott has pointed out you've gained so well already so stick at it!


Thanks mate, on it!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mahhhoooooossssiiiveeee lift  good job. you have put some mega size and strength on


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mahhhoooooossssiiiveeee lift  good job. you have put some mega size and strength on


Thanks pal!!!

Keep it going yourself!! We all be moving some weight come the next gathering


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Definitely feel like I'm growing and leaning out,

Slowly adding in morning cardio as per the Dutch ones instructions..

No complaints, strength still going up feeling good!

Got to look like Lou ferignos shorter cousin for a butlins weekend in a few months


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ps. Must get on the mt2

Poxy see through skin!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Just looking through old pictures..

Looking at progresssion

Somewhere around 11st after first attempt at a cut, before Scott's guidance



Somewhere in between, mid point with Scott



And now, 14st9 plenty more to come


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks pal 

Looking forward to doing a cut where I actually know what I'm doing lol!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

done awesome mate ;D


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yearly update!

Things are going well. Decided that I'd like to be in half decent shape for a weekend at butlins end of this month.. So scott sorted me a 4 week cut plan.

Week in to it now and it's going great!

Strength is still increasing, weights coming down, sh1t load of water has come off me and genuinely looking forward to the result of another 3 weeks stuck to it.

This is one week in to it..

Only real gripe is how fcuking small my arms look :/


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You should update more often!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You should update more often!


I'm on it!

Training legs today do will update when I'm sat dying after :lol:

Don't know if it's diet coming down or upped intensity but every single muscle I train is cramping like fcuk.. On 4l water a day so doubt it's hydration!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes mate loving it, looking forward to result end of the month!

Never been this lean as it is before so interested to see how far I can keep going!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Long overdue update, post inspiration at bodypower!!! I'm still at it.. Still working hard. So as it stands, i'm doing a bit of a cut. Weight has come right down to around 12 stone (hate this, I'll get back to that later)

To be perfectly honest, I'm doing no minimal cardio, still eating a lot and waking up leaner day by day.. Cutting as much as I hate to say it is proving easy, physically.

BUT I feel so small now I hate it.

I know this is the way to go, but i'm really wanting to start packing some quality muscle on to my new lean-ish base!!!

I've put together some pics

Back shot, when I started with Scott 

Now



Front at start 

Now



And self pic w4nker shot



I'm liking being lean, but i'm just too effing small and it's messing with my head

Pic to highlight this :lol:



Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Not loads going on...

Had a bit of a wobble with regards to continuing dieting and feeling little...

But a chat with @dutch_scott who basically told me to man the fcuk up and crack on (he did word it nicer and give reasons lol)

But anyway, I am continuing!!!

Update pic of the little fat fecker lol!!!



Think stims start soon waiting to hear on that one.. Looking forward to rippedville!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Not loads going on...
> 
> Had a bit of a wobble with regards to continuing dieting and feeling little...
> 
> ...


We all have wobbles pal but just knuckle down and crack on. Look at it like I do it's a few weeks of hard work to look like you really want to so its worth it. Then you'll be a ripped Adonis for summer and have women throwing themselves at you!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks big man! That's what I'm hoping for lol!!

Tbh I shouldn't grumble, physically I'm finding cutting easy, diets dead easy to follow no real hunger to speak off, it's purely all in my mind wanting to be big.

I will see it through no matter what though!

Your prep all going to plan mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Thanks big man! That's what I'm hoping for lol!!
> 
> Tbh I shouldn't grumble, physically I'm finding cutting easy, diets dead easy to follow no real hunger to speak off, it's purely all in my mind wanting to be big.
> 
> ...


Mate you'll find it easy as I've found last 8 weeks easy but these last 3 are gonna be tough but it'll be worth the tiredness, grumpiness and hunger just to get in shape of my life. I look best I ever have now so gonna get even better. I think when you start seeing all the changes, new lines and separation it will keep spurring you on.

Trained with Scott tonight and was surprised how strong I still am evem though I was so tired. He says I'm looking very dry and seems happy with me.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Little side note... Started clen thismorning and already feel like I'm off my tits lol. Weird as stims don't usually give much effect for me :/


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Little side note... Started clen thismorning and already feel like I'm off my tits lol. Weird as stims don't usually give much effect for me :/


Which you got mate? I'm using the Chinese stuff, its decent enough but my tolerance builds up quick


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Alpha farm ultralean is it called!?

Hope my tolerance builds up quick, only on 40mcg and was bouncing off the walls lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Alpha farm ultralean is it called!?
> 
> Hope my tolerance builds up quick, only on 40mcg and was bouncing off the walls lol


Oh yeah, thats far better stuff!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Farm lol, I meant pharma... Shows how much attention I'm paying!!!

Hopefully it does the bizzo mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Farm lol, I meant pharma... Shows how much attention I'm paying!!!
> 
> Hopefully it does the bizzo mate


It certainly doea bud! Enjoy the shakes and cramps!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm still alive!!!!

Still trying to get fat off!! Long process, I have definitely learnt my lesson.. Eat like a bb'er year round... Paying the price for letting myself become such a fat fcuker now!!

SLOWLY getting there I think. Still a sh*t ton to loose - argh!!!!

I will plough on though, little update pic


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Trained arms with @dutch_scott this morn, my arms are still shaking now!!!!

Wicked work out, and going to do it a bit more often so things should really pick up 

Start with Scott to now -


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ditz said:


> Trained arms with @dutch_scott this morn, my arms are still shaking now!!!!
> 
> Wicked work out, and going to do it a bit more often so things should really pick up
> 
> ...


Fab progress 

Scotts a genius but u put the hard work in. Great job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

ditz said:


> Trained arms with @dutch_scott this morn, my arms are still shaking now!!!!
> 
> Wicked work out, and going to do it a bit more often so things should really pick up
> 
> ...


 Great progress! Repped


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Trained arms with @dutch_scott this morn, my arms are still shaking now!!!!
> 
> Wicked work out, and going to do it a bit more often so things should really pick up
> 
> ...


Wondered what had happened to you my cockney Imp! Look good pal! You getting over to Bedford for Wills show?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking much improved fellllla, plans from here??


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words people!!!

Really don't see how you've changed until you sit and look at the before and after!!

Scott always shocks me what I can actually do aswell!!!

@liam0810 I want to mate!! Ill message you/will and sort it!!! @RXQueenie thanks  he's a clever fella!!! And very strong - bastard  lol @Bad Alan.. Thanks mate, was saying to Scott your picture inspired me no end!!! I want to be there next year, no it's and or buts... I'm doing it!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Thanks for the kind words people!!!
> 
> Really don't see how you've changed until you sit and look at the before and after!!
> 
> ...


Be cool if you can make it pal, few of us going so will be a good catch up!

Definitely your turn next year, year out for me I think as need to put on quite abit of muscle to fit into inter u90s properly.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Be cool if you can make it pal, few of us going so will be a good catch up!
> 
> Definitely your turn next year, year out for me I think as need to put on quite abit of muscle to fit into inter u90s properly.


Shall we both do Leeds?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Shall we both do Leeds?


Haha it's a possibility, I need to get some good size put on though as would want to be near the weight limit for the class.

Have to play it by ear that would leave about an 8 month offseason I think? I may leave it till 2015 or do a show towards the very end of the year. Got to get through this one first 

Would love to do the same show as you next time out though mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha it's a possibility, I need to get some good size put on though as would want to be near the weight limit for the class.
> 
> Have to play it by ear that would leave about an 8 month offseason I think? I may leave it till 2015 or do a show towards the very end of the year. Got to get through this one first
> 
> Would love to do the same show as you next time out though mate!


Yeah its 8 months off season at least as show is September. You are gonna be about 83kg on stage so its a gain of 6kg, which is a lot of pure muscle but not impossible!

Would be great to do the same show, especially in the back when we can spoon feed each other jam and rub glaze on each other


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah its 8 months off season at least as show is September. You are gonna be about 83kg on stage so its a gain of 6kg, which is a lot of pure muscle but not impossible!
> 
> Would be great to do the same show, especially in the back when we can spoon feed each other jam and rub glaze on each other


Put me down provisionally lol, if I even like it on stage 

Yea gives 10months to whack size on, ill re evaluate depending how I go I think, next time out want to be able to hold my own in a proper class!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Put me down provisionally lol, if I even like it on stage
> 
> Yea gives 10months to whack size on, ill re evaluate depending how I go I think, next time out want to be able to hold my own in a proper class!


Don't think there's any doubt with you holiding your own mate, you would now. Another year of muscle maturity and gains you'll be unstoppable. Actually come to think of it, i'm not doing the same class ha!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

You could put that sort of size on in 8 months no probs bud.

I hit stage at 82.5kg I think and was told be by a few judges thatbjad my conditioning been sharper, I would have pushed for the win (guy who one came 3rd in finals and was only 85kg) so it shows that size isnt evwrything.

Like you, I'll just feel better at the top end lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Mini update

Tried and failed this weight for 4 weeks running... Finally did it tonight, went up *fairly* easy!!!!!!

Over the moon


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Mini update
> 
> Tried and failed this weight for 4 weeks running... Finally did it tonight, went up *fairly* easy!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well done mate, big milestone congrats and strength to bodyweight is impressive!

Get in, keep improving


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Your a strong b4stard! Deading more than me and your half my height haha! Well done mate


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done on that, what weight to bodyweight is it by the way?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks people!!!!! All very kind!!!

That's the plan will!!! Getting pretty determined now!

Haha Liam yes but I probably bench 1/4 what you do lol....

I'm 75kg mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good work dude! Always a satisfying feeling when ya smash a new target.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Definitely!!! Been a bit of a mental barrier.. I got 215 the last couple of weeks but kept failing 220!

Next goal 6 plates... That one could take a while :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great lifting at that body weight and from the pics on the previous page you look much bigger than 75kg.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks! I don't look bigger than my weight in person mate :lol

It helps being a midget, any bit of weight that goes on me looks like double lol


----------

